# Rimless Tank overhanging a Stand



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

So my tank is 24 wide and 28 deep, rimless. I was wondering what you think about putting it on a 25x25 stand. I can distribute the load and have 1.5 inches of overhang on the front and back. 

Or would you prefer to have a plywood cut out of 24x28 deep and have the tank sit flush with the plywood. Thoughts?

Another thing, how would you guys recommend skinning the stand. I'm downtown and dont' really have any tools... Thinking maybe just a curtain?


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Personally, I wouldn't go with a curtain.. to me, it looks unfinished.. You can get panels cut to size.. then you would just need basic tools to assemble it.. to each their own though.

Shaun


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

hmmm yah i just need to know where I can get the pre-cut stuff


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33465&highlight=dang&page=16

Post #156...

IMO, (and unfortunately, IME) Don't use a stand that doesn't support the entire base of your tank - you ~will~ regret it...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33465&highlight=dang&page=16
> 
> Post #156...
> 
> IMO, (and unfortunately, IME) Don't use a stand that doesn't support the entire base of your tank - you ~will~ regret it...


you are here  and tankless 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> you are here  and tankless


Waiting for you to sell me yours...


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Yah i'm trying to research and its very mixed feelings. What do you feel if i get two 1-inch thick plys in between stand and tank? I'm getting the feeling that people are saying as long as the plywood doesn't sag on the edges, it should be ok. How thick was your plywood that you used?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

It was't plywood... I made my stand out of dimensional lumber (regular 2x6), and I made it the -exact- size for the footprint of my tank (30" x 24").

Then I made an innocent/ignorant mistake that I later regretted... I routed the top edges of the stand to make for "a cleaner finish". What I did't consider was that doing so took away 1/4 inch of wood from each side of the stand, meaning that the edges were no longer supported.

From my own experience? I'm strongly advising you NOT to do what you're proposing. But it's your tank, your money, your floors, etc...


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I have also been told that I can put some plywood under the tank if the tank over hangs the stand and it would be fine.. personally, I wouldn't do it. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Yah i'll look into getting four 2x4s or something cut to height and attach it to the metal stand so it'll sit flush with the edges of the overhanging plywood. Now to contemplate how to attach the wood to the steel stand...


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*stand*

You can go fancy and get a acrylic piece cut in 1" , flame polished, place it on your stand to take up the over hang so the tanks fully supported, then light it up in the back , (Jt acrylics) and now you have a cool piece of furniture with led remote control lighting that's almost looks like its floating


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

good idea jimmy. 1 inch acrylic probably won't sag haha. looks better than IF i were to put 2x4s to support the overhang


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a metal stand and I use magnetic tape (home depot) to hold my panels onto the frame. This way I can take every panel off and work on my sump from all sides.
JT was kind enough to make the panels out of acrylic.

The panels really deaden the sound of my protein skimmer and sump.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Tank Overhanging A Stand*

I just finished making a stand and the stand was made to the same dimensions as the tank. Check out U-Tube for some ideas as to the build and how to strengthen the stand. What sold me on DIY stands was that the aquariums weight is basically supported by the corners of the stand. I've seen some fairly large store made stands supported by corner pieces of cedar which concerned me. I didn't want to be working in the sump area and have the stand give way. The stand came out great and I bought my wood from Home Depot who actually cut most pieces to the sizes that I required.


----------

